# TTRS Front License Plate Mount



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

For those of you whose car was ordered with the 6W3 License Plate Holder option, does that mean that your car arrives with the plate mount already in place? My dealer ordered my car with that option and I don't have a front plate. I'm just trying to determine if I can tell them to not mount the plate bracket and be left with the standard open grill or if I'm going to have holes.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

6W9 is the option if you want no plate mount at all, then its full mesh


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TopCarbon said:


> For those of you whose car was ordered with the 6W3 License Plate Holder option, does that mean that your car arrives with the plate mount already in place? My dealer ordered my car with that option and I don't have a front plate. I'm just trying to determine if I can tell them to not mount the plate bracket and be left with the standard open grill or if I'm going to have holes.


Do you have any up-close pics of your car's front plate area? My car was ordered the same way (with 6W3) and I'm a bit worried that the center of the mesh grill is going to be filled solid with plastic as a license plate backing.

I wonder if you can order the filler plate... I assume it's just a little mesh section that bolts in.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

This has been discussed ad nauseum in numerous other threads. All North American TT-RS's come with the same full mesh grill used everywhere else. The "filler plate" option is just a dummy code for Audi's system, it's not really another piece. If your car is unlucky enough to require a front plate , then the mounting plate (plastic piece) screws over the mesh into the bumper bar that's visible through the mesh. If you were to remove it later, you would see the drilled holes in the bumper bar on close inspection, but you would not have to buy anything to "fill in the gap" in the grill because nothing was removed. If your car was ordered with the mounting plate and you don't need it, just tell your dealer not to put it on. I believe it would come in a bag in the trunk, not mounted at the factory or port.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> This has been discussed ad nauseum in numerous other threads. All North American TT-RS's come with the same full mesh grill used everywhere else. The "filler plate" option is just a dummy code for Audi's system, it's not really another piece. If your car is unlucky enough to require a front plate , then the mounting plate (plastic piece) screws over the mesh into the bumper bar that's visible through the mesh. If you were to remove it later, you would see the drilled holes in the bumper bar on close inspection, but you would not have to buy anything to "fill in the gap" in the grill because nothing was removed. If your car was ordered with the mounting plate and you don't need it, just tell your dealer not to put it on. I believe it would come in a bag in the trunk, not mounted at the factory or port.


Great info! I haven't seen this succinct info before in other threads... it's odd that Audi calls it a "filler plate" if there's no actual filler plate, don't you think? Definitely confusing.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Great info! I haven't seen this succinct info before in other threads... it's odd that Audi calls it a "filler plate" if there's no actual filler plate, don't you think? Definitely confusing.


not confusing to me, as the TT and TTS have filler plates for cars that do not have front plates or owners that do not wish to use a front plate. Since the TTRS grille tech doesnt have an actual "filler plate" it still the same idea that its for a car without front plates.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks mtbscoTT. Just some last minute jitters on my part. I'll be at the dealers the day the truck shows up to take the plate bracket out of the car and put a big note on the dashboard. 

I see that you have a JCW Coupe as well - Is it still as much fun to drive after the RS?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TopCarbon said:


> I see that you have a JCW Coupe as well - Is it still as much fun to drive after the RS?


That is a good question. Let me preface this by saying I am a huge fan of the MINI, my current one is my fourth since 2005. First was a 2006 R53-S, then a 2008 R56-S, then 2009 and 2011 factory JCW's. Their biggest attribute is their "tossability" which is a direct result of only weighing 2600 lbs, I tell people they promote hooliganism.
That said, the differences between the TT-RS and the JCW are night and day. Obviously the TT is MUCH faster, and generally much more solid feeling. I was kind of surprised getting back into the MINI after a week or so of driving the TT how much effort the steering and clutch take compared to the Audi. I am attempting to keep both, realizing the benefits and limitations of each, but right now the MINI's not getting too much use. I'm pragmatic, if it ends up sitting in my garage 90% of the time, it's not worth holding onto, but part of the reason I've had four of them already is I keep selling them, then regretting it.:screwy:


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I ordered mine with 6W9 option even though I am in a State that requires a front license plate. I hate the front plate and filler panel. I am going to mount it on the front tow hook. I have it mounted on my 06 Mini GP and my 1M coupe this way.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> This has been discussed ad nauseum in numerous other threads. All North American TT-RS's come with the same full mesh grill used everywhere else. The "filler plate" option is just a dummy code for Audi's system, it's not really another piece. If your car is unlucky enough to require a front plate , then the mounting plate (plastic piece) screws over the mesh into the bumper bar that's visible through the mesh. If you were to remove it later, you would see the drilled holes in the bumper bar on close inspection, but you would not have to buy anything to "fill in the gap" in the grill because nothing was removed. If your car was ordered with the mounting plate and you don't need it, just tell your dealer not to put it on. I believe it would come in a bag in the trunk, not mounted at the factory or port.


I have been searching for an answer to this and I'd like to state up front that I really am just searching for an answer.

The quoted post below seems to differ with what you have stated.




- Jeremy - said:


> I think it is. This photo shows what Audi normally sells on its other current generation vehicles.
> 
> The filler panel is the long plate with silver lines on the chair. The license plate holder is above the filler panel. Either the filler panel or the plate holder are required when ordering a TT RS. They probably didn't already have an OEM solution designed for the US that would screw into the crash structure. I'm guessing they just dug into the parts bin and found an "acceptable" solution.
> 
> ...


I am hoping you are correct. How do you know that "All North American TT-RS's come with the same full mesh grill used everywhere else"?

Do you have any way of confirming this?

Have you taken delivery of a new TT RS? 

Do you have any pictures (with and without the license plate holder) that you can share?

I am concerned that the quoted post above may be correct.

The US TT-RS configurator available *here* has just been updated and no longer shows the "European model" with the "full mesh grill ".

The grille shown on the US model looks terrible! The bumper cover on the grille looks more pronounced.

I am hoping that the picture below depicts and supports what you are stating - please would you comment on this?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

At risk of sounding offensive, some of you newcomers to this site need to look through some of the posts and threads that have been running here for MONTHS. 
The front grill/license plate situation first came up when the order guide came out in May. I stand by my statement that every TT-RS thus far delivered in the US has come with the full mesh grill whether ordered with or without filler plate/holder. Everyone on this site who has had their's delivered and posted pictures of it. Those unfortunate enough to require front plates have had the small plate holder screwed onto the bumper over the mesh. One's I've seen in dealers' ads with plates mounted all use the small holder. Of course not every RS in the US has made it to the internet, but anecdotally, there's probably only around 300 cars or less here yet.
The new shopped photos shown on the Audi configurator would suggest that a running change "may" be in the works. No one will know until we see one with it if it's for real, your dealer won't know either. My dealer is supposed to receive their second one on the 19th, I will go see if it's different.
Bottom line is IF this ugly new grill shows up you can replace it with the mesh for around $400. 
Surely that wouldn't stop you from getting this awesome car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> At risk of sounding offensive, some of you newcomers to this site need to look through some of the posts and threads that have been running here for MONTHS.
> The front grill/license plate situation first came up when the order guide came out in May. I stand by my statement that every TT-RS thus far delivered in the US has come with the full mesh grill whether ordered with or without filler plate/holder. Everyone on this site who has had their's delivered and posted pictures of it. Those unfortunate enough to require front plates have had the small plate holder screwed onto the bumper over the mesh. One's I've seen in dealers' ads with plates mounted all use the small holder. Of course not every RS in the US has made it to the internet, but anecdotally, there's probably only around 300 cars or less here yet.
> The new shopped photos shown on the Audi configurator would suggest that a running change "may" be in the works. No one will know until we see one with it if it's for real, your dealer won't know either. My dealer is supposed to receive their second one on the 19th, I will go see if it's different.
> Bottom line is IF this ugly new grill shows up you can replace it with the mesh for around $400.
> Surely that wouldn't stop you from getting this awesome car.


Mine just got a 1-week port hold put on it. Maybe they're swapping out front grills for new US-spec ones?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Riz1 said:


> I am going to mount it on the front tow hook.


Great idea . . . er, wait.

The front tow hook threads hide behind a flat plastic panel behind the R lower grill. The manual doesn't say how to access it (only has instructions for the TT & TTS). Unless you want to drive without this grill (which protects the intercooler), this is not an option.

How about this?
http://www.hidetheplate.com/

I was thinking more of an L bracket mounted under the bumper. Either way you'd have to drill under the bumper rather than horizontal bar behind the grill.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

mageus said:


> Great idea . . . er, wait.
> 
> The front tow hook threads hide behind a flat plastic panel behind the R lower grill. The manual doesn't say how to access it (only has instructions for the TT & TTS). Unless you want to drive without this grill (which protects the intercooler), this is not an option.
> 
> ...



those are pretty flimsy, FYI... dont want to see ppl spending $$ on something they expect to be great quality


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

TheSandeman said:


> those are pretty flimsy, FYI... dont want to see ppl spending $$ on something they expect to be great quality


I'm thinking 2 steel L brackets that line up with the holes on the plate. Need to find a way to have captured bolts on the bottom of the bumper so the brackets are easily removable.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

This forum and its contributors (like you) are proving to be of immense help - thank you.





mtbscoTT said:


> My dealer is supposed to receive their second one on the 19th, I will go see if it's different.


Please let us know - thank you for offering to do this! Would you mind taking a few photos?





mtbscoTT said:


> Bottom line is IF this ugly new grill shows up you can replace it with the mesh for around $400.


Would you get this from Audi or is there an alternative specific resource that you would recommend?





mtbscoTT said:


> Surely that wouldn't stop you from getting this awesome car.


Agreed - it would not. My expectation is that when you order a car to be built, that you should have the leverage and flexibility to make choices upfront, so that the vehicle exits the factory in the exact configuration desired. 

An ordered vehicle should be delivered with the relevant options chosen in place. With the information gathered here, I will pursue this further with the dealership.

Thanks again and please let us know what you discover with the TT RS being delivered on the 19th!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

The front plate is INCREDIBLY easy to delete. I just did it today. 2 screws, then all you do is push the top of the bracket down while pushing the bottom up to undo the clips. Very secure with just the clips. I plan on keeping the plate in my trunk if I need to park in a public place.

Don't even waste your money on a hideaway plate. The OEM one is seriously easy to take off and put on, less than 30 seconds!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Couple updates:

- Dealer said the plate holder is ~$400. No, not the grill, the plate _bracket_.
- Regarding the lower right side grill (for tow hook access): dealer said just pull it off. I tried. There are a ton of clips holding it together, but it does come off. Wouldn't want to do this too many times.

Looks like DIY options are:
- Screw plate holder into bar behind grill.
- Tape/velcro/zip-tie generic plate holder to the grill itself.
- Bolt a plate holder someplace else with brackets.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

RoadRallySport Engineering makes a tow hook license plate bracket for the MkII TT. Send an e-mail to [email protected] for details, we'd definitely be interested in helping out and can setup a group by if other TT/TT-S/TT-RS owners are interested.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, saw a newly delivered car that just arrived last week. It still had the full mesh grill, not the split one shown on the configurator.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> BTW, saw a newly delivered car that just arrived last week. It still had the full mesh grill, not the split one shown on the configurator.


That's great, thanks for the update! Do you know if it was specifically ordered with the 6W9 front grille filler panel option?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> That's great, thanks for the update! Do you know if it was specifically ordered with the 6W9 front grille filler panel option?


Mine just arrived ~2 weeks ago, and it had the 6W3 "Front License Plate Holder" option, and it came just like the picture below. I just removed two screws and popped out the license plate holder, and boom I had a full honeycomb grill (no odd filler plates).


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> BTW, saw a newly delivered car that just arrived last week. It still had the full mesh grill, not the split one shown on the configurator.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> Mine just arrived ~2 weeks ago, and it had the 6W3 "Front License Plate Holder" option, and it came just like the picture below. I just removed two screws and popped out the license plate holder, and boom I had a full honeycomb grill (no odd filler plates).


This is great news - thank you!!


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> Mine just arrived ~2 weeks ago, and it had the 6W3 "Front License Plate Holder" option, and it came just like the picture below. I just removed two screws and popped out the license plate holder, and boom I had a full honeycomb grill (no odd filler plates).


Likewise - two screws and I was back to a full mesh grill -BAM-


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Any pics of what it looks like after you took the plate off? I just went through the same dilemma for my order. I opted to get the plate mount so that I can mount a front plate if necessary otherwise, I'm going to take it off of the car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> Any pics of what it looks like after you took the plate off? I just went through the same dilemma for my order. I opted to get the plate mount so that I can mount a front plate if necessary otherwise, I'm going to take it off of the car.


The plate mount pops right off. There are two little screw holes in the black plastic bumper that is *behind* the mesh that you can barely see. You'll be fine either way, don't worry.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Marty said:


> The plate mount pops right off. There are two little screw holes in the black plastic bumper that is *behind* the mesh that you can barely see. You'll be fine either way, don't worry.


Awesome... Just wondered if the plastic was all boogered up. I remember back to my '02 M Coupe where the front plate mount was screwed right into the plastic bumper causing awful looking screw holes :banghead:

Now I just need to find a way to get 4 months to pass so I can take delivery. 

In the meantime I'll continue consuming RRRRpower's awesome TT RS vids on the Nürburgring:

http://www.youtube.com/user/RRRRpower


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Now I just need to find a way to get 4 months to pass so I can take delivery.
> 
> In the meantime I'll continue consuming RRRRpower's awesome TT RS vids on the Nürburgring:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RRRRpower


Nice to see another SF Area RS owner ( or soon to be rather ). Ever play Forza? You can drive the ring to your hearts content. In a TT RS no doubt!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

You can check out my DIY solution in this thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5559807-TTRS-Wheels-any-updates 

Two L brackets held on by the splitter bolts. Drilled 2 more tine holes under the splitter for 2 more screws for stability. Rectangular aluminum frame bolts to the L brackets. 

It's offset, so blocks less of the intercooler than the OEM frame does. Doesn't interfere with the L brake duct (look closely and you'll see why). Plate comes off for track days, providing full clearance for the intercooler (frame is only 1/2" thick). 

Not for everyone, but if you want a weekend project . . . 

Yeah, it's a bit ricer, but what's one to do.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> You can check out my DIY solution in this thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5559807-TTRS-Wheels-any-updates
> 
> Two L brackets held on by the splitter bolts. Drilled 2 more tine holes under the splitter for 2 more screws for stability. Rectangular aluminum frame bolts to the L brackets.
> ...


 You sure that it doesn't block the intercooler more than the stock location? There is that bar going across the center of the bumper behind the grille already...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> You sure that it doesn't block the intercooler more than the stock location? There is that bar going across the center of the bumper behind the grille already...


 Yeah, I measured it. 
The mount is at the front edge of the splitter, so it sits several inches in front of the grill. Not only does it not block a significant frontal area of the intercooler, but there's enough side clearance for air to go behind it and hit the corner of the intercooler. 

It's all moot. For commuting you could probably block half the intercooler and never have a problem. Like I said, I pull the plate off for the track. 

Better than spending $400 at the dealer for a piece of plastic.


----------



## biard27 (Dec 3, 2015)

I recently just bought by ttrs and the front license plate is off but it still has the holder. I know y'all probably talked about it somewhere already but I want to know how to take it off!


----------



## biard27 (Dec 3, 2015)

My ttrs has the license plate taken off already, but the bracket under the honeycomb grill is still there. Any idea on how to take that off?


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

biard27 said:


> My ttrs has the license plate taken off already, but the bracket under the honeycomb grill is still there. Any idea on how to take that off?


I believe you're referring to that black piece of plastic behind the grill. It's used to cover the front crash beam. It will look pretty ugly without it. If you purchase a larger FMIC like the Wagner or APR models that replace the crash beam a lot of people then cut that piece out from behind the grill.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

exactly what i did. apr i/c and cut out cross piece from behind grill while bumper was off



illbillTS said:


> I believe you're referring to that black piece of plastic behind the grill. It's used to cover the front crash beam. It will look pretty ugly without it. If you purchase a larger FMIC like the Wagner or APR models that replace the crash beam a lot of people then cut that piece out from behind the grill.


----------

